# Lanes and Fens ride 29th October . . . .



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

. . . or the weekend before if that suits more people.

The ride will start and finish at Cambridge train station. The route is based on a charity ride my family used to organise for the Arthur Rank Hospice. We can do either a 65 mile or a 45 mile route (or somewhere in between) depending on the feelings of the majority, and the weather. The last third of the 65 mile route is out in the fens and is pretty tough if the wind is strong. The rest of the route is rolling country lanes surrounded by horse studs and heath, as we basically circumnavigate Newmarket.

The route is currently drawn on an OS map but I will try to put in in gpx format sometime soon! Roughly the 65 mile route will be: Cambs station, fulbourn, wilbraham, 6 mile bottom, withersfield, the thurlows, great Bradley, Dahlam, Gazely, Moulton, Kennet, Chippenham, Fordham, Soham, Upware, Bottisham, Cambs station.

Speed will again depend on the feelings of the majority but will be conversational.

Trains to Cambridge take 45 mins from Kings Cross and should be pretty cheap with a groupsave. I was thinking about starting the ride at 10.15 to allow London people to get the 9.15 train. Finish time will depend on how fast and far people want to go, and whether people fancy a pint in Cambridge afterwards!

Lunch will be at a pub (probably in Dahlam) and we can also stop at the Wicken Fen Cafe on the way back, happy to add in a few more stops too.

I think this is the last weekend before the clocks go back, but if people would prefer to do it on the 22nd/23rd I could change the date.


----------



## redjedi (12 Sep 2011)

I should be able to make this ride as I'm not sure I'll do big Martins ride on the 22nd.

A day return is about £17 but if there are 3 or 4 of us we can get that down to about £12 each.


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

It's currently set for the 29th so it doesn't clash with Martin's ride. I'll only change it if people would prefer the 22nd/23rd.


----------



## Andrij (12 Sep 2011)

My diary is clear, so please add me to the list.


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

we could even stop in at Red Lodge just for you Andrij! We will be going past it


----------



## Andrij (12 Sep 2011)

Ah, the Red Lodge Cafe, beloved of audaxers. Perfect for some greasy food, a stamp in your brevet card and head down on your table for 40 winks. Beats a bus shelter or park bench any day!


----------



## Mice (12 Sep 2011)

Yes Please, Becs!

M


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2011)

yup, add me...


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

apparently groupsave tickets from Liverpool street are under a tenner - but the trains take twice as long 

Interested so far:
Luke
Ian
Andrij
Mice
Jem
Alberto 
Lucy
Stu
User10571?
Teef
Rebecca O (maybe)
SittingDuck (maybe)
TC (maybe)

+ one or 2 others from my village, and possibly my Dad


----------



## User10571 (12 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


>









More news as it comes in...


----------



## Andrij (12 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> + one or 2 others from my village, and *possibly my Dad *



OK lads, make sure you're on your best behaviour!

Should I fill my flask with bourbon or scotch?


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

Me too. As Becs has already noted, trains from Liverpool Street are quite a bit slower, but quite a bit cheaper (groupsave return for 4 £29.40 instead of £42 from KX).


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

Andrij said:


> OK lads, make sure you're on your best behaviour!
> 
> Should I fill my flask with bourbon or scotch?



Scotch ideally. He's been told he's only allowed to come if he behaves though - him and his buddies do the majority of this route in 3 hours as a training run!


----------



## Andrij (12 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Scotch ideally. He's been told he's only allowed to come if he behaves though - him and his buddies do the majority of this route in 3 hours as a training run!



If they want any of my hooch they'll need to slow right down!


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> Scotch ideally. He's been told he's only allowed to come if he behaves though - him and his buddies do the majority of this route in 3 hours as a training run!



Waymarker


----------



## Becs (12 Sep 2011)

Incidentally if anyone fancies a fast ride their group would be happy to have people on the Sunday - not an official club, just a bunch of local MAMILS that are way too fast for me!

To be honest though I doubt he'll get a pass for a day ride!


----------



## Alberto (12 Sep 2011)

Ride's on the calendar and Lucy's confirmed. looking fwd to it


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2011)

I might do this as a ride there and back - it makes far more sense than faffing around with trains doesn't it?


----------



## Becs (13 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I might do this as a ride there and back - it makes far more sense than faffing around with trains doesn't it?




That's a good 160 miles at least, but go for it Teef! Would be lovely to have you along!


----------



## redjedi (13 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> That's a good 160 miles at least, but go for it Teef! Would be lovely to have you along!



and after he's warmed up he can go for a proper ride


----------



## velovoice (13 Sep 2011)

I am very interested Becs, but have a diary clash I need to try and sort out... will confirm in a few weeks' time.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Sep 2011)

Might be up for this. Will confirm nearer the date, of course...


----------



## topcat1 (14 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> and possibly my Dad



ok! I'm NOT taking a pic of his bum 



put me down as a maybe


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2011)

topcat1 said:


> ok! I'm NOT taking a pic of his bum
> 
> 
> 
> put me down as a maybe



You mean you'll maybe take a pic of Mr Bec's Botty? Really, I am shocked, Dave!


----------



## Becs (24 Sep 2011)

Right, the route is finally off paper and onto tinterweb: 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/730999

Luke and I are going to ride it next saturday to check out the pubs and cafe's (PM me if you want to join us). There is a lovely pub at Withersfield but it is only 15 miles in but it might be an option if we start late for any reason. I was planning a cafe stop at Wicken (NT wetlands centre) at about 45 miles. There is a nice pub in Dalham but it would involve a short steep climb with cold legs just after so I'm not sure it's ideal. . . . . will update later!

If it's very windy we'll turn off at Moulton and head back via Newmarket.

If it's snowing I will cancel it!


----------



## StuAff (24 Sep 2011)

Looks good. I think you mean a short steep warm-up climb


----------



## topcat1 (25 Sep 2011)

Becs is there any chance of riding on the new cycleway?


----------



## Becs (25 Sep 2011)

I think that's the wrong side of town Dave, but we could do it another time. I forgot to mention that we're not going to be riding on Newmarket road into Cambs but rather on a nice, smooth well lit cycle path that runs from Bottisham to the centre next to the road and over the commons. Might even see some cows


----------



## Jonathing (26 Sep 2011)

At last a forum ride in a part of the country in which I'm going to be, while I'm going to be there. Only this one is on the day of the wedding for which I'm heading back to Soham. Bugger. I'll see if I can convince my cousin to shift the wedding by a day or so.


----------



## Becs (3 Oct 2011)

Just did some of the route to check out the pubs. I think we should head out from cambs station at 10.15 and stop for an early lunch at Withersfield. The pub is lovely, regularly hosts large groups of cyclists and has a pretty reasonably priced menu. They need to know numbers by the Wednesday before the ride.

Then it's 30ish miles of gently rolling lanes to the wetlands centre cafe at wicken, and 15 back to cambs that is flatter than a proverbial flat thing! Our route to cambs over the commons will take us past the Fort St George if anyone wants beer/dinner before heading back to London!


----------



## redflightuk (5 Oct 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I might do this as a ride there and back - it makes far more sense than faffing around with trains doesn't it?



Red and weather permitting i'll do the same as Martin.


----------



## Becs (5 Oct 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Red and weather permitting i'll do the same as Martin.




Excellent. If people that are cycling out don't want to come all the way to the station we could meet you at Balsham if that's any easier?


----------



## ricksavery (9 Oct 2011)

Haven't been on any rides with the CycleChat crowd, but thought I'd tag along on this one if that's OK, as it's local-ish.
If you don't mind the possibility of me cutting out if gets a bit much and my average pace of about 12 mph, then fine.
Really given a good impression of myself as Mr Fitness there I think


----------



## Big A (9 Oct 2011)

ricksavery said:


> Haven't been on any rides with the CycleChat crowd, but thought I'd tag along on this one if that's OK, as it's local-ish.
> If you don't mind the possibility of me cutting out if gets a bit much and my average pace of about 12 mph, then fine.
> Really given a good impression of myself as Mr Fitness there I think



may well do the same. It makes more sense for me to start at Cambridge and then cut off at Gazeley to head back to Bury. will have to sort out my diary but would love to do it.

Is there any protocol to the forum rides? this would be my first.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Oct 2011)

Big A said:


> may well do the same. It makes more sense for me to start at Cambridge and then cut off at Gazeley to head back to Bury. will have to sort out my diary but would love to do it.
> 
> *Is there any protocol to the forum rides?* this would be my first.



Becs would probably say "It's your round!" I. however, would be far too dignified to say such a thing.


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Becs would probably say "It's your round!" I. however, would be far too dignified to say such a thing.



Haha! No protocol. Just check here before you leave in case I have to cancel it, and likewise let me know if you're not coming so we don't wait for ages! Might be a good idea if we swap numbers via PM in case of train delays, mechanicals etc. We'll go the speed of the slowest rider so bring lights just in case! I need everyone to confirm by weds 26th so the pub is ready for us!


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

ricksavery said:


> Haven't been on any rides with the CycleChat crowd, but thought I'd tag along on this one if that's OK, as it's local-ish.
> If you don't mind the possibility of me cutting out if gets a bit much and my average pace of about 12 mph, then fine.
> Really given a good impression of myself as Mr Fitness there I think



No probs. It's an easy route with many bailout points and a big group to carry you along so you'll be fine. Just let me know for definite by the 26th. Where are you coming from?


----------



## CharlieB (10 Oct 2011)

Hi Becs, May I join you on this one, please?


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

Updated list:
Me
Luke
Ian
Andrij
Mice
Alberto 
Lucy
Stu
Teef 
SittingDuck 
Rozz
Charlie B
Rebecca O 
Jem 
Topcat 
redflight UK 
Big A
Ricksavery
Various chaps from Herts  

I'll be on the 9.15 from Kings Cross if anyone wants to meet there - we'll have to spread out along the train but reservations aren't needed and they are usually very bike friendly. I'm not sure what time we'll finish but I'd bring lights in case the fairy visits/we decide to stay for a few beers afterwards!


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2011)

I was going to declare my interest too as I used to live in those parts, know the route but haven't ridden it for a few years so it would be good to do it again with company. Looks like you have big numbers though, maybe a problem with the food stop?


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> I was going to declare my interest too as I used to live in those parts, know the route but haven't ridden it for a few years so it would be good to do it again with company. Looks like you have big numbers though, maybe a problem with the food stop?



Shouldn't be a problem on a Saturday. One of the reasons why I wanted to stick with the pub at withersfield was that they frequently feed a lot of cyclists as a local group use them a lot. I made a provisional booking for 15 that can be adjusted on the wednesday before - I'm sure they'd prefer it if we ordered sandwiches/ploughmans or jacket potatoes rather than steaks though!

http://www.whitehorsewithersfield.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2011)

Thank you, I'll bring a banana though just in case. Look forward to seeing everyone unless the weather is atrocious. I will be riding a bit before I get to you so it might be an idea to swap numbers, pm on its way.


----------



## ricksavery (11 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> No probs. It's an easy route with many bailout points and a big group to carry you along so you'll be fine. Just let me know for definite by the 26th. Where are you coming from?




Coming from Cheshunt so will get the train up to Cambridge/
PM with number on the way


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2011)

Becs, I've been keeping an eye on this but just realised I haven't posted- was thinking about coming but going abroad in November so going to be a bit of a busy time so ducking out.

Have a good ride - will see you on one soon!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2011)

Now can't make this. Sorry I've been over ruled.


----------



## Becs (24 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Now can't make this. Sorry I've been over ruled.




Bugger, that's a shame! See you Sunday instead perhaps?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> Bugger, that's a shame! See you Sunday instead perhaps?



Families huh? Who'd have em?


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Oct 2011)

Sorry Becs - We can't make it on this one anymore. Have a great day out though!


----------



## redflightuk (25 Oct 2011)

Weather looking ok so i'll see you saturday.


----------



## Becs (25 Oct 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Weather looking ok so i'll see you saturday.



Excellent!

Can people who said they were interested confirm asap please? I'd like to give the pub as accurate a no as poss.

Also - we will be nowhere near a bike shop for most of the ride so make sure you have enough tubes, patches and whatnot!


----------



## StuAff (25 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Can people who said they were interested confirm asap please? I'd like to give the pub as accurate a no as poss.
> 
> Also - we will be nowhere near a bike shop for most of the ride so make sure you have enough tubes, patches and whatnot!



Still in. Will aim to be at Kings Cross for the 9.15. Whatnot will be in attendance also


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Oct 2011)

Yes confirmed, I must like a complicated life because later in the day I have to be in Cheshire in preparation for a big day on Sunday. Any idea what time you hope to get back to Cambridge?


----------



## Becs (25 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Yes confirmed, I must like a complicated life because later in the day I have to be in Cheshire in preparation for a big day on Sunday. Any idea what time you hope to get back to Cambridge?



I'm guessing 4 - 5 hours moving time plus stops so maybe 5ish? Maybe a little later if we get lots of punctures - hopefully this time of year they won't be cutting the hedges back though! There's a few new people signed up so I'm not 100% sure of everybody's capabilities but I'm guessing I'll be one of the slowest!


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Oct 2011)

Ok, as long as you don't mind an escapist at some point on the ride as I have to be back in Cambridge by 4pm. Know the route you are doing very well so no worries there.


----------



## Becs (25 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok, as long as you don't mind an escapist at some point on the ride as I have to be back in Cambridge by 4pm. Know the route you are doing very well so no worries there.



No problem at all. I was planning a second stop at the Wicken wetlands centre cafe - if you miss that you should be fine


----------



## Andrij (26 Oct 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Becs (26 Oct 2011)

User said:


> Can I express an interest? Unfortunately, I won't be able to confirm until Friday (when I'll know whether I'll have to spend the weekend working - again)...




no problem - I've sent you a PM with my number so just let me know whether we are expecting you or not.


----------



## Tigerbiten (26 Oct 2011)

I need to give the new trike a good run in a group to try it out.
And as long as you don't mind my 12 mph average speed, I'm in.


----------



## Becs (26 Oct 2011)

Tigerbiten said:


> I need to give the new trike a good run in a group to try it out.
> And as long as you don't mind my 12 mph average speed, I'm in.




I'd imagine the front of the ride will go a faster than that but we can regroup at junctions so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## topcat1 (26 Oct 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Becs (26 Oct 2011)

who wants to meet at kings cross for a group save ticket?

Train goes at 9.15 . . . .


----------



## StuAff (26 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> who wants to meet at kings cross for a group save ticket?
> 
> Train goes at 9.15 . . . .



I'll be on that one too hopefully (having just searched through the ticket options I can save myself the princely sum of a pound that way!  ).


----------



## Andrij (27 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> who wants to meet at kings cross for a group save ticket?
> 
> Train goes at 9.15 . . . .



Me


----------



## redjedi (27 Oct 2011)

I'm in for group save


----------



## topcat1 (27 Oct 2011)

Is this going to be a muddy/dodge the horse poo ride (sorry) ?

What time is kick off at the station?


----------



## Becs (27 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> Is this going to be a muddy/dodge the horse poo ride (sorry) ?
> 
> What time is kick off at the station?



Not muddy, all on road but being near newmarket some horse poo is inevitable! Also you might have to dodge the occasional dead critter!


----------



## Becs (27 Oct 2011)

10.15 from Cambridge station. 9.15 train from kings cross


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Oct 2011)

Haha! so it is going to be a quick ride after all


----------



## simgsxr (27 Oct 2011)

Becs, wont be going on this ride, came off on Sunday, broken collarbone, so no outings for a bit


----------



## Becs (27 Oct 2011)

simgsxr said:


> Becs, wont be going on this ride, came off on Sunday, broken collarbone, so no outings for a bit



Oh no! Get well soon!


----------



## redjedi (27 Oct 2011)

simgsxr said:


> Becs, wont be going on this ride, came off on Sunday, broken collarbone, so no outings for a bit



Ow, nasty. Get well soon!!


Here's the GPS and route map for anyone that needs it

Clicky

The pub for an early lunch stop is The White Horse


and the Nature Reserve for a tea/cake stop before getting back to Cambridge


----------



## ttcycle (27 Oct 2011)

simgsxr said:


> Becs, wont be going on this ride, came off on Sunday, broken collarbone, so no outings for a bit



ouch - GWS!


----------



## Pocoyo (27 Oct 2011)

I'll invite myself and meet you guys outside the entrance of Cambridge Railway station. If that okay with you guys? Later on, I'll break-away with the fast riders(dependant on time) who need to return to Cambridge earlier.


----------



## Becs (27 Oct 2011)

so final (ish) list

Kings Cross:
Me 
Luke
Alberto
Lucy
Andrij
Topcat
Stu
totallyfixed
CharlieB
mice

Possibly Teef if he's feeling better.

Cambs station:
Pocoyo
regulator
redflightuk (are you still cycling up?)
Dad!
Tigerbiten
Few people still to confirm (yes Mice I mean you



) but looking like a good group! Drop me a PM if you need my number


----------



## redjedi (27 Oct 2011)

Where's a good place to meet at Kings cross?

Do the Camb trains always go from platform 11 or something, the ones around the back of the station?


----------



## Becs (27 Oct 2011)

redjedi said:


> Where's a good place to meet at Kings cross?
> 
> Do the Camb trains always go from platform 11 or something, the ones around the back of the station?



Usually platform 9 or 10 but occasionally 0, 4 or 6. Can you get groupsave tickets from the machines? if so meeting at the back near st pancras is best, if not we'll have to go to the main ticket office.


----------



## redjedi (27 Oct 2011)

No. got to be the office. Isn't there a man in the booth in that temporary shelter with the 2 machines?


----------



## Becs (27 Oct 2011)

redjedi said:


> No. got to be the office. Isn't there a man in the booth in that temporary shelter with the 2 machines?



no they closed it a week or so ago


----------



## redflightuk (28 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> redflightuk (are you still cycling up?)



Hope to. Depends what time i get finished at the stables, Knebworth station is only 3miles away so i can hop on the train there if i need to.

See you all Saturday


----------



## Mice (28 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> so final (ish) list
> 
> Kings Cross:
> Me
> ...



Oooops! Sorry for delay - you have pm and text - and yes please! Kings X RV - where abouts at Kings Cross - is it the entrance on Marylebone Road? And yes to group save thingy please too!

Double oooops - sorry Teef not well - hope he feeling better too.

M


----------



## CharlieB (28 Oct 2011)

Short notice, I know, but as I'm reasonably close to King's Cross, I'm thinking of heading down there in the next 90 minutes or so to save some time in the morning. And I fancy a trip out at lunchtime.

Can I pick up some groupsaves for any one? Please PM me back and I will organise.


----------



## CharlieB (28 Oct 2011)

Ok, guys - update. 
Had two respondents so far. On the basis that we have 10 at Kings X, less an allowance for last minute pull outs,, I've bought 6 tickets at £13.85 each. 
Does that suit? I know what Kings X ticket desks are like on a Saturday morning!


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Ok, guys - update.
> Had two respondents so far. On the basis that we have 10 at Kings X, less an allowance for last minute pull outs,, I've bought 6 tickets at £13.85 each.
> Does that suit? I know what Kings X ticket desks are like on a Saturday morning!



Sounds good, if we have more than 6 then Alberto and I can use our student railcards at the ticket machines - works out the same price


----------



## Alberto (28 Oct 2011)

ok, we will see you there at 9 am and if we need to buy extra tix we can get them from the machines on the side of kingsx. Weather looking not too bad, although will pack a rainproof just in case


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Oct 2011)

Trikes packed in car, alarm's set for tomorrow.
If I set off from home ~8:30-ish, I should be in Cambridge with time to spare.

See you all at station ............


----------



## topcat1 (28 Oct 2011)

how far is the new cycleway from the station? I may go up early and have a quick blast and where is it?


----------



## Andrij (28 Oct 2011)

User said:


> Good news! I've decided not to do work this weekend (even though I really should).
> 
> Bad news... I think I've got a cold coming on (it's all the stress recently I reckon). I'll medicate tonight but may have to cry off in the morning. If I do, I'll text Becs and Andrij.



I'll have a flask of 'medication' with me, so I expect you to come along! But you'll have to share it as I'm still at the office - drinking. The hair-o-the-dog may be required tomorrow morning.


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> how far is the new cycleway from the station? I may go up early and have a quick blast and where is it?



You can pick it up from milton road near the golden hind pub, it's the opposite side of town (5 miles at a guess from the station). It's really not that exciting though, just a 4m wide pavement next to some bus tracks. It turns to rubble at longstanton


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2011)

Andrij said:


> I'll have a flask of 'medication' with me, so I expect you to come along! But you'll have to share it as I'm still at the office - drinking. The hair-o-the-dog may be required tomorrow morning.



Likewise, although I have no medication for tomorrow :-(


----------



## Pocoyo (28 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> how far is the new cycleway from the station? I may go up early and have a quick blast and where is it?



There are 2 different parts/sections. One starts at Cambridge train station (come out of train station and go left) towards Trumpington park and ride - 4 miles iirc - which also connects to some nice sections around Addenbrookes Hospital.

The other starts at Milton Road for 8.2 miles to Swavesey, ATM - will eventually end at St Ives - work on the cycleway is supposed to be completed in November. Last week they surfaced another mile further on. After that its still rubble as far as the eye could see.

I've only ridden the entire route from St Ives when I had my expedition bike, that was in 2009 when the track was rubble.


----------



## redflightuk (29 Oct 2011)

Red sorted, trike sorted, just got to change my boots and i'm on my way. Tis a little bit misty here but not cold at all. See you all later


----------



## CharlieB (29 Oct 2011)

Running very early. Should be at Kings X in the nest 20 minutes. It's going to be warm (-ish) later, methinks.


----------



## Becs (29 Oct 2011)

7 of us on the train. On time so far!


----------



## redflightuk (29 Oct 2011)

That was a nice ride up. Left codicote just before 7 and arrived at Cambridge st at 09:10. Had a look in the bike shop and am now sitting outside the station. TC1 has just gone for a quuck ride along the cycle way. It's a bit cloudy at the mo but hopefully should warm up soon.


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Oct 2011)

Just home.
Very good, 56 mile, ride.

It was warm and sunny, so I was overheating badly on the longer climbs.
Plus the new trike is slightly slower than the old one, so I was having to work hard to keep up as much as possible.

Thanks .............


----------



## Becs (29 Oct 2011)

Tigerbiten said:


> Just home.
> Very good, 56 mile, ride.
> 
> It was warm and sunny, so I was overheating badly on the longer climbs.
> ...



Glad you had a nice ride - sorry you had to work so hard but don't worry, we really didn't mind waiting (I for one was glad of the rest!). We were pretty fortunate with the weather but the wind across the fen was a killer - even though it was theoretically not that strong. I was about to bonk about 12 miles from Cambridge, dizzy and feeling really cold with no power but luckily the cream tea I had at Wicken kicked in a few miles later and we made it back to cambridge! The legs are tired but after the best part of 70 miles I had no back pain on the Trek so maybe the "god-awful headset extension" has done the trick!

I hope everyone made it back safely, thanks for coming! I might run this route (or a longer version) again next summer . . . . . . .


----------



## Andrij (29 Oct 2011)

That was good fun, thanks Becs! I haven't been on in the countryside for a ride (in daylight) for quite some time and this was a great way to fix that.

Tomorrow morning will reveal if my legs agree with me...


----------



## topcat1 (29 Oct 2011)

If you didn't go to Cambridge today you missed this








and this




with a stop for lunch




and a nice sunset to top it off

thanks Becs + dad?

(pics tomorrow)


----------



## StuAff (29 Oct 2011)

Brilliant day/evening. Well done Becs, cracking ride leading job there. And lovely to meet your dad, Kenny and totally fixed. Terrific route, weather decent, excellent lunch stop, excellent tea stop (cream tea was absolutely splendid), and brilliant company. I was back at Waterloo for the sadly non-existant 19.30 train (whoops), got the next fast one at 8. Thanks one and all!


----------



## Pocoyo (30 Oct 2011)

Thankyou for organising the ride Becs and the other riders who attended too. It was a friendly and educating experience.


----------



## redflightuk (30 Oct 2011)

Thanks Becs. Had a great day out. Nice to meet your dad and eveyone else.Definately up for doing that again. Never ridden out that way before, when we arrived back at the station Tiger headed for the car and i decided to ride home. Took a slightly different route back to avoid a 2 mile stretch of the A10, after a wrong turn in Buntingford i was soon back on track and arrived at the farm just after 8. I haven't looked at the gps but i think around 135 miles for the day.


thanks all. John.


----------



## Becs (30 Oct 2011)

Pocoyo said:


> Thankyou for organising the ride Becs and the other riders who attended too. It was a friendly and educating experience.




Glad to have you along. If you'd like to do some more regular riding apparently Cambridge cycling club has many different levels and leaves from addenbrookes hospital once or twice a week.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Oct 2011)

cambridge cycle chatters




totallyfixed and Luke




Becs dad and Andrij




Charlie B




Lucy and Alberto





Pocoyo/Kenny





tigerbitten




Stu (new name flattyreStu )




Becs





tc1


Cambridge wow, we spent the whole day riding around and the cars were using the the other side of the road to pass us (all day long).


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> Stu (new name flattyreStu )



Don't mention the tyre!!!


----------



## StuAff (30 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Don't mention the tyre!!!



IT'S NOT FLAT!!!!!!

(Though I did pump it up a bit this morning. It was perfectly OK nonetheless).


----------



## Becs (30 Oct 2011)

StuAff said:


> IT'S NOT FLAT!!!!!!
> 
> (Though I did pump it up a bit this morning. It was perfectly OK nonetheless).



I didn't want to say anything but . . . . . . . . . your back tyre was looking rather soft


----------



## StuAff (30 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> I didn't want to say anything but . . . . . . . . . your back tyre was looking rather soft



Well, you just did....


----------



## CharlieB (30 Oct 2011)

A lovely day out through some very pretty villages in mixed overcast and sunshine. Nice to meet some new faces. 
Thanks to Becs and her high speed Dad for sorting and leading this one. 
Bikes in Cambridge city centre don't have lights. Fact. It's the law.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Oct 2011)

I was wondering how come Becs is so tall, her dad's about 5"6, then later on we saw her mum, ahhh!  

some more pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157628010109332/


----------



## Becs (30 Oct 2011)

topcat1 said:


> I was wondering how come Becs is so tall, her dad's about 5"6, then later on we saw her mum, ahhh!
> 
> some more pics
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...57628010109332/



Hey! Dad's taller than me (just)! Mum used to be 5'10 but now she's mini



Nice photos Dave (except for the one of me outside the station



). I am glad there are no gratuitous butt shots this time!


----------



## LucyBP (30 Oct 2011)

thanks Becs for a great ride, I really enjoyed the route, and the company! Was nice to meet everyone as well. Would definitely be up for this route or similar next season!


----------



## Alberto (30 Oct 2011)

A great day on the bike. Thanks Becs for organising and dad/Steve for the local knowledge. It is fantastic to ride with locals on known roads! Although not super speedy, I very much enjoyed the company and interesting chats. 

Also, great pub choice, would definetely be up for more rides up there 

I've put some pics on here, although not nearly as good as Dave's


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Oct 2011)

Thanks Becs, good to meet more forumites, great ride for me back in old territory and how weird was that your dad knowing me! Tough going getting back to Cambridge riding against the clock, not going to say how slow I was at times into that wind. Apologies for leaving the others but I really had to get back and only just in from a tiring day in the Peak District.


----------

